# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  A very special Excel chart tutorial or a Swedes Excel tribute to English football

## AndersExcel

My first post here: Hello all!

It was hard to see the Swedish team loose against England today in the European championships  But they played well and won fair

As a Swedish tribute to English football (soccer) I have produced a couple of instruction videos on how to work with charts. They are a bit extreme and some of them are even totally useless as charts. But they all show you what you can do with your charts. 

Picture charts are for instance an excellent tool to enhance your dull graphs. And bubble charts can be very usefully for your analysis 

*1. How to make an English football picture chart in Excel:* http://youtu.be/75o25bhBE3M

*2, If spreadsheets liked football... They'll never walk alone...:* http://youtu.be/qslLfh_mxSY

*3. Excel chart for Arsenal fans:* http://youtu.be/5FGFOF1Pahw

Hope you find them useful...

AndersExcel

----------


## e4excel

This is very useful, though I have not used it as of now I do see a very practical use for making Charts for Sales Team with the Icon representing the product sold instead of the regular Bar

----------


## carole91

hi,

I've been just getting started with Excel. As i ve seen the video online, I've decided to try to make one on my own. It worked ! anyway i never thought i would be able to do such charts with excel. 

Thanks a lot for sharing a fun way to create charts.

----------


## e4excel

Hi Ander..!

Just wanted to add to my previous post, as mentioned I definitely see a very good use for the SalesTeam which I am surely going to use but wanted to know whether can we have more than one Picture in the Chart..

Elaborating with an example, lets say a Car Sales Team comprising of 5 Team Members Jack, Jill, Jane, Tom and Harry are selling 3 Different Car Models every Month, then how can I depict the same in the Chart where the Total of the Sales for Jack is 10 for all the three Models in the January Month and the Model Wise Total is 3 Mercedez Benz , 4 Bugaatis and 3 BatMobils so will it be possible to accurately show the Total as well as the individual total using the car pictures?

Thanks in advance
Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## carole91

hi e4excel,

try to select only one bar of the chart and you should be able to insert a different picture for each bar.

----------


## e4excel

No Carole, I meant getting different pictures one above the other ..How we have stacked Columns as well as what you mentioned for different bars..

Example if Jack sold 3 Mercedez and 4 Bugaatis and 3 Batmobils then what I am visualizing to achieve is 3 Mercedes pictures at the base then 4 Bugattis and then 3 Batmobils on Top actually it should be based on the arrangement of the data.

Do u think that would be possible? then..

----------


## carole91

I'm not sure about that kind of chart.

I would say the best things to do is try but i will try to give it a go

----------


## carole91

hi again,

I've just give it a go..... But it doesnt seems to work that way. if you are familiar with VBA it might be possible this way. Once again i'm still studying Excel so i might not be right.

----------


## AndersExcel

> No Carole, I meant getting different pictures one above the other ..How we have stacked Columns as well as what you mentioned for different bars..
> 
> Example if Jack sold 3 Mercedez and 4 Bugaatis and 3 Batmobils then what I am visualizing to achieve is 3 Mercedes pictures at the base then 4 Bugattis and then 3 Batmobils on Top actually it should be based on the arrangement of the data.
> 
> Do u think that would be possible? then..



Hi, been way and did not see all the responses this got. Great to see.
Yes I think you can do that. I will try out some things.
/Anders

---------- Post added 07-22-2012 at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was 07-21-2012 at 11:05 PM ----------

I think I understand what you want, and if I do the answer is yes. It is possible to create a picture chart with different pictures for each serie. The trick is to choose the right chart type. 
Inspired by the question I recorded I new movie that illustrates this:
Car sales picture chart in Excel:
http://youtu.be/SJ5S6wgEPtY

----------


## e4excel

Hey thanks Anders for making the chart on a mere imaginative request expression.
It definitely does work and now I definitely feel that this Chart would stand out from all the mundane charts simply because it depicts the actual products in consideration..

Thanks for sharing it and also reminding me as I too had lost touch on this thread, hope that Carole also takes a note of this..  :Smilie:  as she too was trying her hands on the same.

Warm Regards
e4excel

----------


## AndersExcel

Hi e4excel,
Good to hear that it helped. Just hope that it gets some views (and clicks…) on YouTube…
One of the biggest problems with making these kinds of charts really good is probably to find the right pictures. 
One thing that makes this chart a bit amateurish is the visible background in the picture.  You just want to see the cars, not the landscape behind. 
What I do if I really want them to look nice is to work with the pictures in Photoshop and remove the background. In Photoshop you can save pictures as GIF with transparent background. 
See e.g.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB-h9eOfZFs
I guess that there is other software that does that to, but I use Photoshop elements
PS! I can also recommend my latest video contribution on Recommended Pivot Tables in the new Excel 2013:

http://youtu.be/EQFUeCPEods

That’s fascinating with Excel, when you just a couple of years (!) from knowing all you need to know, they release a new version…

Cheers
Anders

----------

